# Halloween Costume Photos 2010



## RoxyBlue

Okay, let's see how all you good HauntForum folks looked on the Big Night! Post your favorite, funniest, scariest, whatever Halloween costume picture in this thread for all to enjoy.

Here I am hangin' with Mr Blucky and the Bone Heads










Spooky1 shows off how a werewolf relaxes after the Big Night:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Love it!!!! You guys look great!!!


----------



## Death's Door

You guys do look awesome. It looks like you're having fun and that's important.


----------



## kevin242

Here's me



















and finally









hehe


----------



## Wildcat

Kind of a fuzzy pic but here I was at the end of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, those are great, Kevin. I especially like the look of that first photo.

Wildcat, sometimes I _feel_ that way after the end of a long day Now I see why that little girl said you had a scary face


----------



## Hauntiholik

"It's time" says The Reaper


----------



## debbie5

I was so busy taking pics of the haunt, I never had anyone take a pic of ME! I had latex warts and growths on one side of my face...very yummy. Oh well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another look Spooky1 devised for himself for a Halloween party we went to on the 30th. He did his own makeup, too


----------



## soyunpecador

here is mine had loads of fun and already started on next years costume


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Everybody looks great!!!


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice

This is me in my sexy witch outfit. I stood all evening out in front of my yard haunt luring the ToT's in.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Great costumes everyone.


----------



## Blastin

My zombie for this year. Did the makeup myself.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dominic81

cool detail Blastin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, Blastin, that's a fantastic makeup job!


----------



## Blastin

Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

Hey, Blastin...I usually do lots of latex & appliances in my makeup. I'd like to see more of what you did, cause it looks amazing for being just drawn on. Could you post more pics, especially of the side view?? I like how you used some brighter colors to make it pop more...did you use brushes for the lines or a finely sharpened pencil??


----------



## PropBoy

Me in the kitchen on a break from the garage huant.


----------



## debbie5

Eww..missing eyes! COOL.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey




----------



## debbie5

HOle ee crap.


----------



## Spooky1

monkey, that's some creepy makeup! It is makeup, right? :googly:


----------



## sickNtwisted

Just applied a simple silicone mouth appliance I made.

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=779&pictureid=9482


----------



## Death's Door

Damn! I didn't know we had that many makeup artists in this place. Awesome job. I love the detail!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, those pics are great! I haven't dressed up in a few years. My avatar basically says it all.


----------



## mic214

Here are a couple of pics of me in my pirate outfit for this year....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mic, you oughta be in the movies - you make a great looking pirate!:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Mic, I like your sandals!


----------



## IMU

*It's Pirate Capt MacGyver!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Arrrggghhh, where's me duct tape, swabbie?"

Very imposing, IMU


----------



## mic214

Thanks Roxy! I think getting paid to be a pirate would make a great retirement gig for me.If you know of anyone looking for a slightly overweight "Sean Connery/Jack Sparrow" looking character.....let me know...!

Thanks debbie5.....I call those the "Ships' rigging sandals of pain"! They look great, but after several hours of wearing them, your feet take a beating.....thank god I had a bit of my Crystal Skull "Foot Medicine" to relieve the pain....!

IMU, 

Your outfit is great! I am adding a little bit to my costume each year...I think a sword and a decent vest are next on my list....nicely done there Matey...:xbones:!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm very impressed with all the makeup. still working on getting a shot of my costume. i haven't put it away yet...so we'll see


----------



## PirateLady

*Pirate Lady*


----------



## Spooky1

I'm loving all the forum pirates!  Arrrrh


----------



## Hellspawn

Me in my creature reach costume and foam platform boots, I was over 7' tall


----------



## Death's Door

Great costumes everyone. The detail is awesome.


----------



## jdubbya

Mrs. Dubs and I at a friend's Halloween party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a ghoulishly lovely couple you make, JD


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I have two. The first one is from this year and the second is from last year.


----------



## VSneader2

My Wife, Son and I at my moms taking my son TOT for the first time



















After we were done sitting at my moms house hand out candy. We had a few TOT that wouldn't come up to the door to get some. Plus I had some fun scaring some girls who were terrified of clowns.


----------



## scareme

You all looked great! What an adorable dinobaby. If he could walk, then you could have had a baby T-rex chasing a killer clown. Sounds like a good idea for a horror movie.


----------



## playfx

Heres a couple pic of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

VS, you and your family look wonderful. Play, you have a delightful, Mad Doctor look:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Wait- I'm still trying to figure out if ShadowGirlBrice is dressed up in a costume, or just dressed? He seems too at ease in those heels for it to be a once-a-year costume....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Everybody looked great!


----------



## nurseratchet

Love this!! awesome job on the eye prosthetic!!


----------



## Nyxy

*My 2010*

I had 2 costumes technicly.
This was a lastminute throw together for H'day.








This was for the "HallowCation" my man and I had the weekend before.








I have no idea what his H'nite costume was.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Here is a picture of me this year at a Halloween Party the night before. My wife standing next to me is 4' 9" tall. I was on Powerisers (aka jumping stilts). All silicone make up done with smooth on skin tite and their silc pig colors. 

Here is a pic of the back of the costume with the little clown on my back. You can see the stilt springs wrapped in red and black (actually costume leggings for women sewed on)

Hope the pics come through.


----------



## MorbidMariah

My husband and I. I was a possessed dolly and he was an evil ventriloquist dummy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great costumes, Spider and Morbid!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Agreed - everyone looked kick-ass!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Thanks JT and Roxy! Glad to be included with all the other creative peeps on here!


----------



## highbury

Oops. I thought I had posted the pic of Mrs. Highbury and myself already...










And number two (look above the tombstone):


----------



## Spooky1

Nice job on the makeup.


----------

